# unable to find chicken back



## Hemi07 (Dec 16, 2014)

I would like to start raw feeding. I have read it is best to start with chicken back, but I'm not finding it anywhere. I have called many butcher shops/meat markets. No one has any. I live in SE Michigan.
Any ideas? :help:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Our grocery store carries them. You might ask the butcher in the back who packages the meat. Maybe they just discard them there.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I don't think you need to start with backs. I never use them and didn't start with them. I started my puppies (who were weaned to raw) with wings when they came home and when I started my two older dogs years ago we did half pre made raw and half chicken quarters (which I held partially frozen so they would learn to chew).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You can feed any chicken parts. I like necks because I can better control portions. I'm really surprised Meijer's can't order you in a case. Most grocery stores can.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Isn't MPC in your area?

https://www.mypetcarnivore.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=94&Itemid=133&lang=en


----------



## Hemi07 (Dec 16, 2014)

I finally found somewhere to get the chicken backs and quarters! :groovy: A poultry supplier for restaurants in the area. .49 lb and .59 lb. Comes in 40 lb cases. I bought one of each to start. Keeping my fingers crossed this will go smoothly. Will start in the morning. Hope he likes it!
Thanks for all the advise


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ask for hearts too! And find out what else they supply. The meat supplier near me has all meats.


----------



## Hemi07 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks Jax! I thought about that after I left. I just got there before closing today. I will call and ask next week. I think I saw a box that said poultry necks. Are chicken necks too small to give? My GSD is about 75 lbs.
What should I expect or look out for with starting the new raw diet?
Thanks again


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I feed chicken, duck and turkey necks. Duck wings/legs. Chicken quarters. And lamb necks. I do not feed pork necks or turkey legs. Jax didn't seem to digest them very well but I have friends whose dogs eat the pork and beef necks just fine.

Meat: pork, beef, venison, turkey, chicken, duck, canned sardines (from anywhere but China!)

Organ: liver and kidney.

Don't freak out when they crunch a neck twice and swallow it whole. 

I also feed a scoop of veges and fermented veges. I can't find quality tripe easily so the fermented veges take the spot.


----------



## Hemi07 (Dec 16, 2014)

I think he did good first day of raw, he took about 5 minutes. Chewed pretty good. Ate the 11/2 lbs without a problem. When he was done he looked around like he wanted more. I was on edge watching, hoping he didn't choke or swallow anything whole.:happyboogie: We did it!:happyboogie:
Jax thank again for the info. I will start looking for more to add to his diet in a couple weeks.


----------

